# Building hatrack



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

I thought I'd share this with you guys. This is me in 1997 at a Target store in San Jose, CA. This was illegal at the time, and the owner of this company has now passed. Shhhh!


----------



## jackleg (Jan 22, 2008)

if you ever need more height, just attach those stilts to a few mud buckets...


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Those are 40" Durastilts and when I was young I could build grid up to 10'-4" jacked to the max. We could fly dropping ceiling tile.


----------



## ChicagoHandyman (Dec 30, 2014)

whats wrong here? are you supposed to use a scaffold?


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

ChicagoHandyman said:


> whats wrong here? are you supposed to use a scaffold?


Cal-OSHA does not allow the use of stilts for construction. A Republican Governor cancelled Cal-OSHA stating it was a duplicate of the federal standard, but was later reinstated.


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

MrWillys said:


> Those are 40" Durastilts and when I was young I could build grid up to 10'-4" jacked to the max. We could fly dropping ceiling tile.


Damn, how tall are you? Im 5'10 with orangutan arms and even 10'1 is rough. Its the leveling and tying wires that kills me. I can FRAME up about 11' on my 24-40's.

Did you say stilts are illegal again in cali?


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

nodnarb said:


> Damn, how tall are you? Im 5'10 with orangutan arms and even 10'1 is rough. Its the leveling and tying wires that kills me. I can FRAME up about 11' on my 24-40's.
> 
> Did you say stilts are illegal again in cali?


 6'-2", and yes, stilts are not allowed in California. I gave mine to my cubby when I retired.


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

MrWillys said:


> 6'-2", and yes, stilts are not allowed in California. I gave mine to my cubby when I retired.


Thats AWFUL! Especially for the finishers!

I just had to run a little over 3400 sq ft of sheetrock grid at 10'5". Was thinking the WHOLE time "_If I were just a few inches taller..._. 

Today I gotta start to hang it. 5/8' type x. Fun fun fun.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

nodnarb said:


> Thats AWFUL! Especially for the finishers!
> 
> I just had to run a little over 3400 sq ft of sheetrock grid at 10'5". Was thinking the WHOLE time "_If I were just a few inches taller..._.
> 
> Today I gotta start to hang it. 5/8' type x. Fun fun fun.


If you don't have it you don't miss it really. In tenant work finishers work off roll & folds for the top, and our houses here get spray texture. It is what it is, and I can understand both sides, because if you fall there's a big chance to get hurt. It's like saying scruguns are faster and I say no! Just work and stay focused and it's done before you know it.

At 10'-5" I'd work off a Baker, or 4'x10' aluminum scaffold.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

MrWillys said:


> If you don't have it you don't miss it really. In tenant work finishers work off roll & folds for the top, and our houses here get spray texture. It is what it is, and I can understand both sides, because if you fall there's a big chance to get hurt. It's like saying scruguns are faster and I say no! Just work and stay focused and it's done before you know it.
> 
> At 10'-5" I'd work off a Baker, or 4'x10' aluminum scaffold.


Screw guns are slower than what?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

scottktmrider said:


> Screw guns are slower than what?


collated screw gun


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

MrWillys said:


> If you don't have it you don't miss it really. In tenant work finishers work off roll & folds for the top, and our houses here get spray texture. It is what it is, and I can understand both sides, because if you fall there's a big chance to get hurt. It's like saying scruguns are faster and I say no! Just work and stay focused and it's done before you know it.
> 
> At 10'-5" I'd work off a Baker, or 4'x10' aluminum scaffold.


Yeah I suppose you dont miss what you dont have. 

We rented a couple lifts and framed all of it off of them, by the time we got to hang (completed all but little fitting rooms today, thank god) we used perry scaffolds because the super wouldnt allow lifts on the flooring. Even if we laid plywood down which I thought was a bit over the top considering ive done the same thing dozens of times with no incidient. Ramboard and 5/8" ply wood is pretty damn good protection if you ask me! But what do I know? Im just a dumb drywaller. 

Either way we got it done on schedule. This job was initially scheduled a 6 week job, they had permit issues and got held back almost a month. So we got stuck with 23 days to finish a 6 week job. That combined with the wishy washy store owners and constant changes (revision 7!) has made my life hellish so the past 16 days. Did I mention the 72 garcy studs? Those are ALWAYS super fun and ever so critical. 4 12's and 2 9's a week. Its saturday and im off work, I'm going to drink a damn beer or 12.

End of rant, sorry guys have just been SWAMPED.


----------

